# NAS Pensacola



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

Anywhere on the east side of the base to target pompano, or really anything for that matter? Been here about a month and have spent most of my free time trying to read the beach until my gear gets here the end of this week. I noticed that there seems to be a channel right behind the barracks, but other than that most of what i see is sand flat. Any info would be appreciated. Im missing out on fishing back home.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

NO! All of the east side belongs to me and you can't have it. Just kidding.
It's actually a little slow right know and no one has been doing any fundraising out at the Charlie or Alpha Piers (peirs at the south east corner) Your best bet right know is shrimp, squid or pins on a carolina rig and and a folding chair. The closest, always open, spot near the piers is the sea wall south of Portside Club. It should pick up here shortly though...


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

Sweet. Would that be the seawall where the cutter is currently docked?


----------



## Softballmasher (Oct 24, 2012)

*Super slow right now!!*

A few years back I caught a nice pomp behind the football field facing the pass. Only one though, but caught many reds there and flounder. Great speck fishing out the back gate in the summer on the grass beds. BUT right now I have been skunked the last two weekends!!!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

This time of year your not gonna get much from the beach on NAS, your best bet is to go for sheepshead from the front gate bridge or if you have a boat/kayak fish the rock piles at the mouth of the bayou grande marina for them.Fiddlers on carolina rigs is the way to go. But Like softballsmasher said the beach behind the softball fields is pretty productive, with live shrimp but not this time of year unfortunately.


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

Noticed today on my run to the lighthouse, that there are spots on the seawall by the large gym you can fish. Lots of rock jetty there. Same deal over there carolina rig and cut bait? Grouper, reds trout kinda deal. I feel weird not having a boat to go explore in


----------



## darientc (Aug 12, 2012)

That area across from the new gym is slow at the moment BUT, you can definitely catch your share of reds up and down that seawall early in the morning. Once it warms up, that area becomes a battle ground. Spanish, blues and specks hit a sunrise, reds about an hr or two after that, and towards the late afternoon reds/spanish/blues/sharks/big jacks can be caught.


----------



## darientc (Aug 12, 2012)

here's the jack I caught there last september sorry for the fuzzy pic. (im 6ft tall). Caught on 20 pound mono
http://tinypic.com/r/30v198j/6


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

Well that definitely sounds good to me. You catching the jacks on on topwater or bait? Wouldnt mind getting into some jacks. Spanish and blues on iron and gotchas? Trout and reds on plastics? Sounds like a ton of fun to me


----------



## darientc (Aug 12, 2012)

Never had a lot of luck with plastics but I use top water lures for blues and spanish at sunrise, cutbait for trout and pinfish/cutbait for reds/blues a few hrs afterwards. Towards the late afternoon, I use cutbait and live pins. Big jacks, sharks and everything else patrol during that time. A lot of people that come to the base go specifically to fish the piers for snapper, grouper, mango, and flounder. I guess, since I don't really eat fish, I'm all about the fight on light tackle. So having that long seawall without all the other lines in the water is my cup of tea.


----------



## Softballmasher (Oct 24, 2012)

*Fish*

I mainly fish the back gate grass flats using a popping cork with live pinfish or live finger mullet. I also had luck free lining the same. One of the nicest grass flats you will ever see, TONS of bait and very healthy! No boats are allowed in area so grass dont get torn up! I wade out about waist deep and throw out and pop it in. See ya about April!! PS, a few years ago I caught a 30 inch speck on a 8 inch croaker!!! I will NEVER forget that day!


----------



## darientc (Aug 12, 2012)

Softballmasher said:


> I mainly fish the back gate grass flats using a popping cork with live pinfish or live finger mullet. I also had luck free lining the same. One of the nicest grass flats you will ever see, TONS of bait and very healthy! No boats are allowed in area so grass dont get torn up! I wade out about waist deep and throw out and pop it in. See ya about April!! PS, a few years ago I caught a 30 inch speck on a 8 inch croaker!!! I will NEVER forget that day!


LOL, good stuff! Funny you mention the back gate. That's where I started fishing for the very 1st time ever. However, I had no clue on how to fish back then so I never caught anything. Never went back there again. Sounds like I need to drive back down to fl and revisit that spot.


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

Will the sand flats behind delta, echo, and foxtrot barracks hold anything in the summer? I know at high tide they reach about two and a half feet, any chance they will hold reds, specks or otherwise in the summer. Looks to me like itd be a prime place to fish topwater as well. I keep asking about this side of the base because as of yet my truck isnt here and wont be till late march, and lugging gear across base is not my idea of agood time


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

*Base*

If you are walking around there really isnt anything biting right now as people have been saying already. Once your truck is here, around march anywhere on the seawall, around port ops and water survival school is good with a topwater. The back gate is great especially now that can drive a good ways down there.


Gotta Gaff 'Em said:


> Will the sand flats behind delta, echo, and foxtrot barracks hold anything in the summer? I know at high tide they reach about two and a half feet, any chance they will hold reds, specks or otherwise in the summer. Looks to me like itd be a prime place to fish topwater as well. I keep asking about this side of the base because as of yet my truck isnt here and wont be till late march, and lugging gear across base is not my idea of agood time


----------



## selectricity (Mar 9, 2011)

I caught a jack just like that about a month ago drifting the pass. Man what a fight it is!!! I thought I was hung on the bottom at first.


----------



## darientc (Aug 12, 2012)

selectricity said:


> I caught a jack just like that about a month ago drifting the pass. Man what a fight it is!!! I thought I was hung on the bottom at first.



The Jack I caught off the seawall there left no doubt he was a beast to contend with. He must have been at ramming speed when hit my pinfish.the initial shock knocked one of my guides loose ony cheap pole!


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

Gotta Gaff 'Em said:


> Will the sand flats behind delta, echo, and foxtrot barracks hold anything in the summer? I know at high tide they reach about two and a half feet, any chance they will hold reds, specks or otherwise in the summer. Looks to me like itd be a prime place to fish topwater as well. I keep asking about this side of the base because as of yet my truck isnt here and wont be till late march, and lugging gear across base is not my idea of agood time


 
ive tried alot behind the barracks and never had any luck, the seawall is really your only hope within walking distance and as mentioned its really slow right now. but i fish on base every weekend and ive got a car pm me your number and next time i go ill shoot u a text if you wanna come with.


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

Still waiting on my gear to get here. Damn mailroom sent my stuff back to UPS because they cant read labels. So itll be another week before im in the game


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

Gear is finally here. Will be out this weekend after I make a run to a local tackle shop to pick up last minute items!!!!!


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

myself and AVID FISHERMAN are headed to bob sikes tomorrow night if youre interested, ill be headed out around 5ish


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Gotta Gaff 'Em said:


> Will the sand flats behind delta, echo, and foxtrot barracks hold anything in the summer? I know at high tide they reach about two and a half feet, any chance they will hold reds, specks or otherwise in the summer. Looks to me like itd be a prime place to fish topwater as well. I keep asking about this side of the base because as of yet my truck isnt here and wont be till late march, and lugging gear across base is not my idea of agood time


 Those flats are very productive in early morning summer time for specks, freeline a live shrimp or throw a gulp and you'll be in business. Your best bet though is actually to fish the directly left of the flats on the corner of where the rockpiles are. There is a gap in the flats where the water is 5-6 feet and I have consistently caught large specks there.


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

Idaho and AVID I greatly appreciate the invite but sadly Ill have to take a raincheck. I work nights during the week 2-9 so my options are limited and weekday student curfew is 2200. sucks. And I only have one rod... not sure if id be an investment or a hindrance. Ill definitely be out around base this weekend for sure. Just need to make a tackle shop run for lead. 

That being said a question on the gulp you use around here. I know back in virginia the swimming mullet in 3in green, white are hot and nuclear chicken is good too. 4 inch shads are great as well. What are the primary sizes, colors and styles used down here?


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

3 inch nuclear chicken or pearl white shrimp is dynamite


----------

